# Lubriplate GR-132



## Ran440 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi all
I was told the auger gear box on my 20 year old Murray Noma 10/27 uses the Lubriplate GR-132. I pulled the plug out of the gear box and the lube in there was a snow white teflon like grease. Is this what the GR-132 lube looks like?
Thanks, Randy


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I rebuilt a Craftsman gearbox this past summer, it was loaded with what looked like a dried up white lithium grease.

When I put it back together, I loaded it with "00" Grease.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

When restoring my Murray Brute, this is what I used… Good to -40°.

Claude.


----------



## Ran440 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mine just needed the impeller bearing replaced. The gear box was working fine. Just wanted to top off the lube. So I want to add the same thing that is in there.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ran440 said:


> Hi all
> I was told the auger gear box on my 20 year old Murray Noma 10/27 uses the Lubriplate GR-132. I pulled the plug out of the gear box and the lube in there was a snow white teflon like grease. Is this what the GR-132 lube looks like?
> Thanks, Randy


I found this from a site that said this about it,
copy and paste,
The Lubriplate product number GR-132, is the functional equivalent of the
Keystone 122 grease. What is special about these lubricants is that they
will "self-feed" back into the gear teeth. With most lubricants, when it
is squeezed out of the meshing teeth, it stays "out", and eventually all
the lubricant is on the outside edges of the gears, and none is on the
meshing portions of the gear teeth. Lubriplate GR-132 feeds itself back
into the teeth, so there is a constant circulation of lubricant into the
meshing teeth. It is a remarkable product and makes a big difference on
whatever kinds/types of gear teeth it is used on. It is specified for use
on both plastic and metallic gears.

From another site I found it says it is Beige,
https://avepetroleum.com/product/sh...MI6pTYup6T5gIVIueGCh1fwwxEEAQYASABEgLJMvD_BwE

Good for -40.

TIPICAL TESTS: LUBRIPLATE GR-132

Type of Thickener

Lithium Combination

Worked Penetration @ 77°F 

310/340

60 strokes

10 000 strokes

100 000 strokes

330

332

345

NLGI Consistency No

1 

ASTM Dropping Point

430 °F/221 °C

Color:

Beige

Mineral Oil Viscosity
[email protected]°F 

cSt @ 40°C
200
39
Pour Point: 
-40°F


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> I found this from a site that said this about it,
> copy and paste,
> The Lubriplate product number GR-132, is the functional equivalent of the
> Keystone 122 grease. What is special about these lubricants is that they
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am working on a Murray now and noticed what looked like white Lith grease in there. I guess I should not be alarmed as it seems like it is superior to most lubricants used in auger gear boxes. These older Murray's are built like tanks.


----------

